# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Roofer needed Central Coast NSW

## Roadhouse

Hey all, 
Looking at replacing our tile roof with tin roof and wondering if anyone could recommend a mob on the Central Coast NSW that you were happy with.  
Trying to sift through the many and varied companies out there is hard. 
If anyone has had a positive experience with a roofer and they would recommend them, please let me know (PM is fine). Won't hold you to anything if it all goes balls up!  :Tongue:  
Thanks
Simon

----------


## m6sports

all I can say if Good luck with finding someone. We are doing renos at the moment and tradies on the coast seem to be very busy and don't give a hoot about customers

----------


## Renopa

If you push them for a reason they will often admit that they would prefer to work in Sydney as prices are higher!  ;-((

----------


## Roadhouse

Thanks guys. Have spoken to a couple and one might be quoting soon and the other said a 3 week wait. Flying blind as don't know if they are any good. Anyway will see how we go.  
Not surprised at the wait as plenty of work on given the wild storms the other week. A few damaged roofs just in our street alone so plenty to keep them busy it seems.

----------


## Roadhouse

Oh and on coast vs sydney pricing, indicative price m2 from the 2 I spoke to are $60-$80 m2 vs an estimate from a sydney guy of $120m2...

----------

